# Let's draft Joakim Noah!



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

This kid is the real deal. He was all over the court tonight--blocking shots, dunking, rebounding, passing beautifully, and setting great screens. I think he's going to be a great pro, and would be a great fit with our young core in Portland. At 6'11, his height and athleticism remind me of Rasheed Wallace (except with heart and brains), Marcus Camby, and Dirk Nowitzki. 

The kid is a fierce competitor, and he has great genes. He may have just launched himself into the No. 1 pick in the draft with his performance tonight in the biggest game of his life.

I've seen Noah listed in some mock drafts for 2006. Anyone know if he's going to declare?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how about lets not just jump on a bandwagon and pick a player that no one of us know who the hell he was 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> how about lets not just jump on a bandwagon and pick a player that no one of us know who the hell he was 3 weeks ago?


You can do whatever you want, as far as I care. Just don't tell the rest of us which college players we have to like. We're all capable of making those decisions ourselves.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> At 6'11, his height and athleticism remind me of Rasheed Wallace (except with heart and brains)


Way to take completely unnecessary (and incorrect) shots at 'Sheed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> You can do whatever you want, as far as I care. Just don't tell the rest of us which college players we have to like. We're all capable of making those decisions ourselves.


then don't be surprised when people start to wonder how long it'll be before you jump on another players bandwagon after he's had a good draft work-out.

whats "hot this week" isn't how you do NBA drafts.


----------



## bucketboy (Apr 4, 2006)

NO THANKS! He needs to add bulk to his body. He would get killed right now in the NBA.Simply at this point way to young and not strong enough. Look at his body compared to Tyrus Thomas. We need either Tyrus,Lamarcus.Andrea or Adam.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SMiLE said:


> whats "hot this week" isn't how you do NBA drafts.


Coulda fooled me


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

A year ago people on here were saying the same thing about Sean May. 

I could see Noah going anywhere from 4-11, and hopefully Portland doesn't have one of those picks.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Noah has been good all season. Come tournament time, though, he stepped his play up a notch. Lest we forget, he went for 37 earlier in the season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Coulda fooled me


and those who have done it, have shown to be stupid. 

LaRue Martin, Ed O'Bannon, Juan Dixon, Sean May. And altho it's early, the guy isn't going to be as good as his tournament implied.

It's no coincidence that fans have all the sudden decided that Glenn Davis, Noah, Thomas and others are "the one", when a month ago, outside of maybe Thomas, they were unknowns.

You take Noah IF after the work-outs, interviews etc, he proves to be the best. Not because he had a good 6 game stretch.

It doesn't mean you're getting the best player, or the player with the most potential, especially if their regular season #'s weren't spectacular (as in, Carmelo Anthonys regular season #'s were really good, and it's not like his tournament was the deciding factor).


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

paralysis by analysis

people sayin no to Noah clearly are tryin way too hard to find reasons to not pick this kid


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

riehldeal said:


> paralysis by analysis
> 
> people sayin no to Noah clearly are tryin way too hard to find reasons to not pick this kid


I'm not sure how that analogy works. I think it's over-eager analysis by short attention span thinking.

people saying yes to Noah are clearly trying way to hard too find a reason to draft whoever is hot this week.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

riehldeal said:


> paralysis by analysis
> 
> people sayin no to Noah clearly are tryin way too hard to find reasons to not pick this kid


And the same thing goes for every player in the draft...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Noah has a weak offensive game but is a pretty good shot blocker...I don't see him getting regular minutes for awhile anyways...

This team needs someone who can make shots...P

Pryzbilla's 9 blocked shots really helped us last night


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> This kid is the real deal. He was all over the court tonight--blocking shots, dunking, rebounding, passing beautifully, and setting great screens. I think he's going to be a great pro, and would be a great fit with our young core in Portland. At 6'11, his height and athleticism remind me of Rasheed Wallace (except with heart and brains), Marcus Camby, and Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> The kid is a fierce competitor, and he has great genes. He may have just launched himself into the No. 1 pick in the draft with his performance tonight in the biggest game of his life.
> 
> I've seen Noah listed in some mock drafts for 2006. Anyone know if he's going to declare?


This article agrees with you.



> Any team that has the No. 1 pick in the NBA draft and doesn't take Noah, should he make himself available, would be unbelievably dumb.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Noah has a weak offensive game but is a pretty good shot blocker...I don't see him getting regular minutes for awhile anyways...
> 
> This team needs someone who can make shots...P
> 
> Pryzbilla's 9 blocked shots really helped us last night


 I wouldn't say he has a weak offensive game...

In comparison to NBA players his height he'd be above average passes, dribbler, and FT shooter. He finishes well near the hoop and has a high basketball IQ. 

He doesn't have the range nor the bulk, but both those things can be added. I'm not a huge Noah fan, but the guy has offensive skills, he just isn't a pure shooter.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think that this kid right now has 2 weaknesses. 

1) Lack of Mass: He is far to skinny right now, and really needs to bulk up. Sadly, his frame reminds me of Mikki Moore. That said, Noah seems to have the drive and confidence to hit the weights and get up to at least 240 if not 250. 

2) Akward Jumper Form: He shoots from a low point and just looks like a goof. This can be corrected with a good shooting coach and I think that he has the potential to be shooting NBA 3's a few years from now

Looking at his 2 weaknesses, you can see both can be corrected with a weight trainer and a shooting coach. 

Now look at what he is good at. First, he is both quick making post moves and off the ground and has NBA speed up and down the floor. He has great shotblocking instincts, and uses his long arms very well to grab rebounds. He also can handle the ball as well as any other 7' footer I have seen since Dirk or KG, and has passing skills that simply can not be tought. 

Then you have to take into account his passion. Other than Adam Morrison, I have yet to see a NCAA player this year play as hard, only Noah plays hard on both sides of the floor. He never stops moving, has a motor that is simply hard to find. These X factors make him my favorite pick after Adam, and maby Andrea. 

I hope that we can trade up into the top 10 and grab Noah, as I feel teams may shy away from his schronnyness and bad J form and we could steal him.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

It seems to me we need to get somebody in this draft who has (in this order):

1. Star-level skill
2. Fiercely competitive mentality
3. Length
4. Defense

Noah is definitely one of the guys we need to take a hard, hard look at (IMO along with Bargnani, Thomas, and Morrison). I don't want any part of Aldridge or Gay because I think they're both severely lacking in #2 above. 

Stepping Razor


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think that this kid right now has 2 weaknesses.
> 
> 1) Lack of Mass
> 2) Akward Jumper Form


Bingo! Though in this draft he still may be as bright a prospect as any other to my eyes. I'll be very interested to see how he measures out in the predraft. I'm hoping he has the size/length to (eventually) guard 4s and 5s... something in the 6'9.5+ height (barefoot) with a 7+ wingspan would put him in the top prospect mix.

I do like Bigs with D.

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> It seems to me we need to get somebody in this draft who has (in this order):
> 
> 1. Star-level skill
> 2. Fiercely competitive mentality
> ...


I dont want gay or aldridge either.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wade 

he reminds me of ak47 with more fire

I have never wnated gay and i stopped wanting aldridge since i learned about his injury (bowie bowie bowie)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> 2) Akward Jumper Form: He shoots from a low point and just looks like a goof. This can be corrected with a good shooting coach and I think that he has the potential to be shooting NBA 3's a few years from now


He can barely make a 10 foot jumper in college, let alone a 3 pointer at the college level...What makes you think he'll be able to shoot NBA 3's just cause of a shooting coach?....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:



> He can barely make a 10 foot jumper in college, let alone a 3 pointer at the college level...What makes you think he'll be able to shoot NBA 3's just cause of a shooting coach?....


 I agree 100%...I don't see any signs of him becoming a three-point shooter in the NBA. He, like many good players in the NBA will probably learn to hit shots from inside 15 feet on a regular basis, but not much further.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not sold. He doesn't seem to do anything particularly well even at the college level, except block shots, and I don't look at him as anything more than an average starter at the NBA level.

I'd pass on him if we're in the top five.

Ed O.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Let's not and say we did. Deal?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I'm not sold. He doesn't seem to do anything particularly well even at the college level, except block shots


Huh? Maybe we were watching different games last night.

In the NCAA finals game (the one that I was watching), Noah showed a whole range of skills. For starters, he's very active around the boards, blocking out, rebounding, defending, and starting the break. He handles the ball very well for a big man, is extremely smart, and has great hands.

But I was especially struck by his passing. He seems to have eyes in the back of his head, and made a number of deft passes to cutting players. He moves the ball around very well, and seems to have a great sense of where his teammates are and who should get the ball. If you need a reminder of how important this skill is, think Zach Randolph. Enough said.

I was also impressed by Noah's willingness to mix it up inside, stick with his man, and battle non-stop until he gets the ball. He has a huge heart and lots of competitive fire, and that's a quality that has multiple intangible benefits for a team. I see him as the kind of guy who could perhaps light a fire under a player like Travis Outlaw.

Finally, there's his quickness. As someone else has pointed out, he seems to jump before everyone else, to get to the ball more quickly, and to recover more quickly than most. Even if he misses a block, he's right back in the action immediately. He doesn't let himself get taken out of the mix.

In short, this guy has a combination of skills that will make him immensely valuable to an NBA team. Unless his performance last night was a total fluke (and most observers say it wasn't), then he is gold come draft time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Huh? Maybe we were watching different games last night.


Maybe. Like I said: not that impressed.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If we did draft Noah, with him and Ha, we'd have two of the ugliest dudes in the league.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll pass:

Noah can handle the ball and pass well, but at 6'11" and 230, he is not built to be a PF/C in the NBA and has no post game yet.

He would be a nice project, but not a franchise player.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I also saw his shot blocking and passing as quite good last night. I was imagining his quick passing to the open man instead of Zach in my dreams. Those two aspects of his game seemed very good.

He probably needs another year or two seasoning. Remember, we don't really want to add another 3-4 year project to the Blazers roster!!!!!!!

Draft Thomas, Aldridge, Morrison or Bargnani.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

He's already said he won't come out this year, although winning a national championship might change that.

His college game reminds some of Rasheed Wallace without a jumpshot.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I also saw his shot blocking and passing as quite good last night. I was imagining his quick passing to the open man instead of Zach in my dreams. Those two aspects of his game seemed very good.
> 
> He probably needs another year or two seasoning. Remember, we don't really want to add another 3-4 year project to the Blazers roster!!!!!!!
> 
> Draft Thomas, Aldridge, Morrison or Bargnani.


I agree!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Noah doesn't exactly knock my socks off. But he looks like the kind of guy that could come into a team like ours and help our situation. More so than any other player available. It's easy to say "He's good, but I wouldn't take him with the first pick." But if I don't like anybody else better why not take him first?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Noah certainly looks like a Nate type of player so I wouldn't be surprised if we did draft him. I still think we should go for Morrison. Then again we need a inside presence. Hmmmm, hard to decide.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> His college game reminds some of Rasheed Wallace without a jumpshot.


Which is high praise, especially since the major knock on Rasheed was that he was a surly headcase, and Noah is anything but.

I find myself in a horrible bind: I actually agree with TalkHard about something. Yes, Noah has gaping holes in his game and a hideous jumpshot (but no uglier than MVP-candidate Shawn Marion), but to my mind there are 2 glaring reasons to draft him:

1. He's a winner: he was the most outstanding player in the tournament.
2. He has an absolutely great attitude. He's all about the team, and he's perpetually up (of course, put him on this team and see how long that lasts...)

Add that to the fact that he has guard skills (because he was a guard until an unbelievable late growth spurt - exactly like Scottie Pippen) and defends and rebounds like a maniac and I'm sold!

The major knocks on him are, skinny build (narrow shoulders) and bad shooting. Well, I'm not too bothered by the bad shooting right now, because I don't want a PF taking too many jump shots anyway. And as for the skinny build - both Marcus Camby and Jermaine O'Neal had equally skinny builds and narrow shoulders, and they've done all right.

No, he won't be rookie of the year, but he's a player to build around and to build team spirit around. And Portland brass have GOT to love his people skills, quotability and sunny personality.

Now, will he come out? He's said not, but winning the championship might change that.

I also wish we could've seen him against Thomas. For my money if we got the #1 pick it'd be a toss-up between them. Not Aldridge or Gay, because they don't care enough, not Morrison because he's only fit to be the franchise player on a bad team. Thomas and Noah can make their teams better even if they're not scoring.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> He probably needs another year or two seasoning. Remember, *we* don't really want to add another 3-4 year project to the Blazers roster!!!!!!!


Is it a season or two, or 3-4??? and howzabout you change that we to an I... feel free to remind yourself about whatever as often as necessary. 

IMO this upcoming draft is a weak one. None of the guys I've seen (who might come out) strike me as an immediate difference maker... I'm all but resigned to next season being at least as much of an eyesore as this one. The player personnel mistakes have been made and no quick fix is in sight. Thats why I'm all for taking the guy that projects to be the best of the lot eventually.

That said, if Noah measures out well, I don't think it will take him 3-4 years to earn significant PT no matter who drafts him.

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

One good thing (not sure if its already been pointed out) is that with the rise of Noah's stock, it makes this "weak" draft stronger, which is good if we look to trade the pick.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

While I was watching Florida's Final Four game, I heard the announcer say that Noah most likely wasn't going to enter the draft along with a couple other Florida players. Now that he's won the National Championship, it will be interesting to see if he will test the waters and see where he stands. Many ESPN analyists are predicting a Florida preseason ranking of #1 but *if* Noah declares for the draft, there is no way in hell that Florida repeats.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Noah appears to be as good as anyone else in this draft so I would not be disappointed if we picked him.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> whats "hot this week" isn't how you do NBA drafts.


Agreed, but it's foolish to overlook a player who dominates an NCAA title game just because you didn't know about him before.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> whats "hot this week" isn't how you do NBA drafts.





Talkhard said:


> Agreed, but it's foolish to overlook a player who dominates an NCAA title game just because you didn't know about him before.


'What's hot this week' got Dwayne Wade for Miami.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Noah reminds me of Brian Grant with some ball handling skills and blocks shots better. He plays with heart, does *all* the little things, knows how basketball is supposed to be played. Would you use a top 5 pick on Brian Grant? Hell no. So why use it on Noah?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I like Noah, not sure I like him more than Morrison, Gay or Roy though...

and where does Bargnani fit into the picture?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Fork said:


> He's already said he won't come out this year


Signed, the 2005 UNC Tarheels

I can't handle another 88ppg scoring average - we need offense and we need it now! This guy is not going to be able to help on the offensive end, at least not right away.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Dick V just said on the Dan Patrick Show that Noah will probably play another year in Florida.

The Florida coach is on now, and he also seems to think that Noah will come back.

Noah's parents have $$$, so its not like he needs to go pro ASAP.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Dick V just said on the Dan Patrick Show that Noah will probably play another year in Florida.
> 
> The Florida coach is on now, and he also seems to think that Noah will come back.


Good. That's the best news I've heard in a couple weeks basketball wise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> 'What's hot this week' got Dwayne Wade for Miami.


wade was known before the draft.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

To young...we don't need another youngster for obvious reasons.
To small...not in height but in bulk, would get abused by NBA centers and PF's. 
Not much offense...not much of a offensive game especially when he moves to the NBA. Blazer need someone who can score. 
Not Coming out: Won't declare for the draft.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I've also heard that Noah won't be leaving college, but I wonder if that will change if he is told he is a top three pick. An agent would have a lot of compelling reasons why Noah should declare. Also, Noah has just won it all so maybe even his dad won't see the huge benefit to staying around another year. 

My guess is that although the reports say he isn't going to declare, in the end he will. Part of that guess is based on hope because I think one poster called it as far as making the top of the draft stronger which can only benefit the Blazers no matter what they decide to do with their pick.

I don't follow college basketball enough, but Noah impressed me and I think he will make an impact on the NBA. Here is hoping to a good workout session for the Blazers.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> wade was known before the draft.


Wade was widely considered a late lotto prospect before the tourney.

FYI - the draft hasn't happened yet this year and Noah is officially 'known.'


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Wade was widely considered a late lotto prospect before the tourney.
> 
> FYI - the draft hasn't happened yet this year and Noah is officially 'known.'


wade also had a whole year (actually 2) of showing what kind of player he was, and it's not like he was only discovered after the tournament. ESPN had a lot of his highlights during the season.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> wade also had a whole year (actually 2) of showing what kind of player he was, and it's not like he was only discovered after the tournament. ESPN had a lot of his highlights during the season.


I understand all that. My point, which you seem desperate to ignore, is that just Wade (just like Noah) has had his stock absolutely SOAR because of an excellent tournement.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> I understand all that. My point, which you seem desperate to ignore, is that just Wade (just like Noah) has had his stock absolutely SOAR because of an excellent tournement.


but what you seem to be ignoring is that unlike Noah, Wade was *known* before the tournament.

I'm not denying that players stock rises because of the tounry. But I am saying that fans place way too much into how a player plays in the tournament, fall in love with a player and act like it's proof he's great or that the team "has to take him".


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

How many of you were drooling over the thought of us maybe getting C.Frye before the trade deadline? Arent he and Noah about the same size?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> How many of you were drooling over the thought of us maybe getting C.Frye before the trade deadline? Arent he and Noah about the same size?


I was drooling over the simple thought of getting anything half decent for Miles or Theo or both. Unfort. we can't trade either of them for Noah likely.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> How many of you were drooling over the thought of us maybe getting C.Frye before the trade deadline? Arent he and Noah about the same size?


Good point. Though Frye is probably a better shooter, I'd say Noah has a better all-around game and better intangibles.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> How many of you were drooling over the thought of us maybe getting C.Frye before the trade deadline? Arent he and Noah about the same size?


I'd like to get Noah if it didn't cost us our lotto pick and we got rid of Theo and/or Darius in the process.

So there!

:nah: :nah: :nah: :nah:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> How many of you were drooling over the thought of us maybe getting C.Frye before the trade deadline? Arent he and Noah about the same size?


I wasn't (and am not) a big Frye fan, but at least Channing has an offensive game. In fact, Frye's lack of bulk is mitigated by his impressive jumper. Noah's also listed at about 15 to 20 pounds lighter than Frye was when at Arizona.

To be fair to Noah, he is almost a year younger than Frye was at this point (9 months, actually... Noah's old for a sophomore) but I don't think that he'll develop the same offensive presence that Frye had in college in another year and looking at his frame I don't think it's clear he'll be able to bulk up that much.

And that's one of the reasons that I don't see him making a big impact in the NBA.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Nate's a defensive oriented coach. If he has any say, I would think Noah is a serious posibility (no matter how good of a work out Amo has)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Wade was widely considered a late lotto prospect before the tourney.
> 
> FYI - the draft hasn't happened yet this year and Noah is officially 'known.'


and Noah wasn't even on the draft radar before this tournament started...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Noah is fine. I just want the Blazers to draft someone with a "motor" In no particular order

Morrison
Noah
Thomas

All seem to have this trait..... along with skill. Any of them would be a welcomed edition to the Blazer roster.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Noah seems like Anderson Varejao with a better handle. I think he could end up being an excellent role-player in the NBA.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

i dont like way he talks to the press, hes cocky, and to me sounds like a douchebag.


i dunno, im hoping for a trade of our pick anyway.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> i dont like way he talks to the press, hes cocky, and to me sounds like a douchebag.
> 
> 
> i dunno, im hoping for a trade of our pick anyway.


Agreed....although I would still draft a cocky douchbag if he had enough talent....this kid doesn't. He is good but not that good.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Agreed....although I would still draft a cocky douchbag if he had enough talent....this kid doesn't. He is good but not that good.


I believe he's as good as anyone else in college.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I believe he's as good as anyone else in college.


even glen davis?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> I believe he's as good as anyone else in college.


The NBA isn't college....and I disagree with you. We just don't need another young project type player right now...and certainly don't need one who has a weak offensive game.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Noah seems like Anderson Varejao with a better handle. I think he could end up being an excellent role-player in the NBA.


Maybe like a TayShaun without the J? A shot coach might be able to help him in this area.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes its morrison noah or thomas in no order basically we take the best player


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> even glen davis?


Yes, even Glen Davis. I may have over-estimated Davis a bit.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> The NBA isn't college....and I disagree with you. We just don't need another young project type player right now...and certainly don't need one who has a weak offensive game.


Noah was named the Most Outstanding Player of the NCAA tournament and his team had only one close game in their route to the title. How can you definitively say that another college player was better?


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Why do people say he wasn't "known"? Not known to the fans?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThereIsNoTry said:


> Why do people say he wasn't "known"? Not known to the fans?


showcasing the mindset that fans get. They find a new candy and think it's sweet, only to replace it a day later with something else shiney and sweet.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Yes, even Glen Davis. I may have over-estimated Davis a bit.


and yuo might being doing the same for the other players you like (and conversely, I might be doing the same for the players I like, altho I don't say that Morrison IS the best player, etc, or they HAVE to take him)


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago - I wouldn't have even considered Noah. I'm still not ready to say draft him with a top 3-5 pick (assuming he were to declare), but I'd say you have to take a hard look at him. He showed me some things I don't know that I've ever seen from a 6'11" guy - the speed, the ball handling, passing ability, ability to block shots and come down with the ball after the block. I didn't see anybody outmuscle him either, and that was (maybe still is) one of my concerns. He's physically stronger than I thought. He's only been playing basketball for 5 years? That's crazy. He plays so smart. He could stand to look for his shot a little more, but he's athletic enough to be an effective scorer in the NBA. Ewing shot jump hooks and dunks at G-town - who knew when he was drafted he would develop a mid-range 18-20 footer? Same with Zo. Noah shoots a pretty good % from the line. His jumper kinda reminds me of Camby's - goofy looking, but not bad. I'd like to see/hear more about how Noah does in work-outs, but he's got my attention. I don't think Florida wins that game last night w/o Noah. His ability to disrupt things around the rim defensively and help break the press offensively were the difference in the game. Most dominating performance I've seen from a Collegiate Big Man in a long time. Even though his 16/9 might not blow your socks off - if you watched the game, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> and yuo might being doing the same for the other players you like (and conversely, I might be doing the same for the players I like, altho I don't say that Morrison IS the best player, etc, or they HAVE to take him)


I'm not sure what the point is that you're trying to make.


----------



## bucketboy (Apr 4, 2006)

People, DO NOT BE FOOLED BY CBS! Look at the teams left in the Final Four, NO BIG TIME TEAMS. NO BIG TIME PLAYERS that you knew about 4 weeks ago. They had to hype up someone, especially after GM went down to FL. Look at last nights game, anytime Noah did ANYTHING well it was replayed ad naseum (not to mention two highlights where he traveled). Wait to see how he does in workouts and such. And please no comparisons to Sheed or Dirk, all you have to do is watch him take a jumper to know that he is not that player. He has a VERY limited offensive game.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

kaydow said:


> A couple of weeks ago - I wouldn't have even considered Noah. I'm still not ready to say draft him with a top 3-5 pick (assuming he were to declare), but I'd say you have to take a hard look at him. He showed me some things I don't know that I've ever seen from a 6'11" guy - the speed, the ball handling, passing ability, ability to block shots and come down with the ball after the block. I didn't see anybody outmuscle him either, and that was (maybe still is) one of my concerns. He's physically stronger than I thought. He's only been playing basketball for 5 years? That's crazy. He plays so smart. He could stand to look for his shot a little more, but he's athletic enough to be an effective scorer in the NBA. Ewing shot jump hooks and dunks at G-town - who knew when he was drafted he would develop a mid-range 18-20 footer? Same with Zo. Noah shoots a pretty good % from the line. His jumper kinda reminds me of Camby's - goofy looking, but not bad. I'd like to see/hear more about how Noah does in work-outs, but he's got my attention. I don't think Florida wins that game last night w/o Noah. His ability to disrupt things around the rim defensively and help break the press offensively were the difference in the game. Most dominating performance I've seen from a Collegiate Big Man in a long time. Even though his 16/9 might not blow your socks off - if you watched the game, you know what I'm talking about.


 Good post. I feel the same way. I don't know enough about him to say Blazers should draft him, but I was impressed with what I saw and think given his athletic ability and height, you can't ignore him during the draft evaluation process.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> Noah was named the Most Outstanding Player of the NCAA tournament and his team had only one close game in their route to the title. How can you definitively say that another college player was better?


I didn't say any player was "better" just said I "disagree" with you. MVP of the tourney is a nice award and all but it doesn't make you the best player in college basketball. And his team's performance certainly doesn't make him the "best." As I recall Florida had a few other good players on that team and a good coach to boot. 

Apparently you think there is at least one player as worthy as Noah. Or have you changed your mind due to a couple games? 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254205


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> I didn't say any player was "better" just said I "disagree" with you. MVP of the tourney is a nice award and all but it doesn't make you the best player in college basketball. And his team's performance certainly doesn't make him the "best." As I recall Florida had a few other good players on that team and a good coach to boot.
> 
> Apparently you think there is at least one player as worthy as Noah. Or have you changed your mind due to a couple games?
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254205


I have been wrong before, and I'll be wrong again. I feel no shame for that. What are you disagreeing about then?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> I have been wrong before, and I'll be wrong again. I feel no shame for that. *What are you disagreeing about then*?


Not to put all our eggs in one basket...Noah isn't nearly good enough for us to do that IMO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I'm not sure what the point is that you're trying to make.


that you're guilty, like all fans who aren't robots like Ed O (altho ed has had his weak-moments), of changing your mind of who you think is the best player, or who is a good player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Good post. I feel the same way. I don't know enough about him to say Blazers should draft him, but I was impressed with what I saw and think given his athletic ability and height, you can't ignore him during the draft evaluation process.


at this point, the team can't ignore anyone in the evaluation process. No one is a "set" pick (as far as we fans think I mean).


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i did the espn draft things and this is what i got:

#1: Adam Morrison (1)
#2: nil
#3: Noah (3) Tyrus (2) Adam (1)
#4: Aldridge (2) Noah (1)
#5: Aldridge (1)

total times drafting player: Noah (4) Aldridge (3) Morrison (2) Tyrus (2)

i would happy for any of those players just glad Gay didnt come up once!

I think if we win the first pick thats when we can have the agruement about who to take.
This is what we should do say if we get the 3rd pick: best player that is left be it tyrus, morrison or noah 
T
4th? Take the best player be it noah bargnani tyrus aldridge
5th? either trade up using our 30th or 33rd pick or trading it for a veteran or hope for someone to fall to you.

i think its pretty clear that we dont need to fight over 3-5 on who we take the best player left on the board, the only way i see us needing to fight over who we take is if the ping pong balls give us number#1. 

but it sure beating thinking about the losses........


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> Noah was named the Most Outstanding Player of the NCAA tournament and his team had only one close game in their route to the title. How can you definitively say that another college player was better?


Then you mean he was the best player of the tournament...

Which I agree, but just because you play well in a 6 game tournament doesn't make you the best player...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I wouldn't mind drafting him I guess. I'm liking quite a few players in the Top 5

Joakim Noah
Rodney Carney
Adam Morrison
LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

To me Noah is the best big man in this draft. I just dont want LaMarcus he is too laid back like Miles. 

Andrea and Adam are still my top choices, but we really need to get another lotto pick and grab one of the 8 good big men.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Then you mean he was the best player of the tournament...
> 
> Which I agree, but just because you play well in a 6 game tournament doesn't make you the best player...


True, but the tournament was the most recent string of games and I believe you have to place more importance on the most recent performance of players.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> True, but the tournament was the most recent string of games and I believe you have to place more importance on the most recent performance of players.


Why? If that's the case didn't Morrison perform quite well in his most recent games? 

IMO it seems you are placing the importance on how far his team got in the tourney rather then "recent games."


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I am coming back around on Rudy Gay...Yeah he is hot\cold, but I do think UCONN's coach and sysytem had soemthing to do with that...

I still like Morrison better, but I wouldn't consider POR drafting Rudy Gay a failure at all, he is every bit as likely to end up a very good NBA player as any of the other guys mentioned in the draft...

Noah is intriguing, but he is raw, not as much a Tyrus Thomas, but still, he has a lot of thjings to work on (particualry offensively) if he wants to excel in the NBA...

Great tournament run though....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

When I look at Noah, he reminds me of a 6'11" of Tayshaun Prince before he developed his outside shooting. Excellent defender, off the ball shot blocking, good rebounder, excellent fundamentals. Worth the #1 pick in the draft? Not sure. Fill a good hole with the Blazers? Surely.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> When I look at Noah, he reminds me of a 6'11" of Tayshaun Prince before he developed his outside shooting. Excellent defender, off the ball shot blocking, good rebounder, excellent fundamentals. Worth the #1 pick in the draft? Not sure. Fill a good hole with the Blazers? Surely.


 Prince was a shooter at Kentucky, and has really developed his game since turning pro. Somewhat opposite of what one would hope with Noah.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:clown:


Tince said:


> Prince was a shooter at Kentucky, and has really developed his game since turning pro. Somewhat opposite of what one would hope with Noah.


There is a difference between a guy who takes a lot of shots and a shooter. Prince was an ok shooter in college, but took a fair load of the shots. He really didn't develope the outside shot until he hit the NBA. I believe the last line what you are meaning about Noah is that he would be a higher impact player out of the draft?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

All of the top players in college have holes in their game right now, including Morrison. I think that needs to be remembering when discussing whether a player is worthy of the #1 pick.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> :clown:
> 
> There is a difference between a guy who takes a lot of shots and a shooter. Prince was an ok shooter in college, but took a fair load of the shots. He really didn't develope the outside shot until he hit the NBA. I believe the last line what you are meaning about Noah is that he would be a higher impact player out of the draft?


IMO Prince was a shooter, not a guy who just took shots. He spent the majority of his time outside the three point line, didn't post up near as much as he does now in the pros. Here are some numbers to back up my point:

Career Numbers @ Kentucky:

FGA - 1419
3PTA - 621
FG% - 46%

He still managed to shoot over 46% while 44% of his shoots were threes. Those numbers tend to back up my memory of him being a shooter back at Kentucky

When comparing him to Noah, I feel like he's the opposite of Prince. Prince needed to become a more balanced player after being drafted, while I think Noah just needs to improve his shot because he's well rounded everywhere else.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Currently, I'm most hoping to get Bargnani, with Gay, Aldridge and Thomas as the next group of players I'd be satisfied with.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

gay is raw and fades into a ghost

I want a player with FIRE!


----------

